# Is this feature new new in JB or did I miss something?



## jmcguire525 (Jul 13, 2012)

Turned on N7 and it already has my google ID, I assume that is it bc I'm tethered to my phone. 10 mins later it connects to another wifi network that is locked, I have signed on to this wifi before on other devices but never the N7... Is this possibly a new Google Now feature or has this happened before to others?


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I believe its new because the same thing happened to mine. Never connected to it before on the tablet, but I have on my phone. And the tablet connected to it instantly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexxon87 (Jul 18, 2011)

I saw this mentioned during the tutorial on my GNex's first JB ROM, and my two wifi networks (haven't rebuilt yet) are indeed synced. That's great. Hoping that carries on through ROMs too.


----------



## skycake (Sep 7, 2011)

jmcguire525 said:


> Turned on N7 and it already has my google ID, I assume that is it bc I'm tethered to my phone. 10 mins later it connects to another wifi network that is locked, I have signed on to this wifi before on other devices but never the N7... Is this possibly a new Google Now feature or has this happened before to others?


It included your Google ID on it already if you selected that option when you ordered it. Once you signed it, the Wifi networks were synced with your Google account. It's been that way for a couple of versions of Android in theory, but it probably just works a lot better now.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

skycake said:


> It included your Google ID on it already if you selected that option when you ordered it. Once you signed it, the Wifi networks were synced with your Google account. It's been that way for a couple of versions of Android in theory, but it probably just works a lot better now.


How do you know if you selected that? I have a new in box nexus 7, but I don't plan to keep it. I have two.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spaz33g (Oct 19, 2011)

dspcap said:


> How do you know if you selected that? I have a new in box nexus 7, but I don't plan to keep it. I have two.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't recall selecting that option but I know when I first booted the tab up it didn't recognize my account. Don't worry if you are planning on selling them though, it still requires you to enter your password and has the little "is this not you" option right underneath. You should have no problems.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

skycake said:


> It included your Google ID on it already if you selected that option when you ordered it. Once you signed it, the Wifi networks were synced with your Google account. It's been that way for a couple of versions of Android in theory, but it probably just works a lot better now.


At least since GB.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Odd...maybe it's a feature not carried over in AOKP rom's, because my N7 didn't automatically connect to my home wifi, even though my GNex (which is the one running AOKP) is setup to use it.

Edit: Derp, I forgot...I don't have it restore my data to my devices, because I prefer restoring all my apps through TiBu.


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

Account restore loads WiFi passwords saved to your Google id I believe

Edit: already answered. My bad

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

dspcap said:


> How do you know if you selected that? I have a new in box nexus 7, but I don't plan to keep it. I have two.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Did you choose to link your Google account when purchasing through the Play Store?


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

If your box looks like it has been opened before (cut tape seals under new tape seals) then it probably has your account username associated already. Though your password is still required so I wouldn't worry.

I haz no sig


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

As the others have said, Your Google account stores your WiFi passwords if you have the backup my data option selected.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

When u order the n7 u are linking the tablet to your account. You can uncheck the box so the device isn't linked . U still need password to log in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

http://m.androidcentral.com/ordering-nexus-7-gift-careful-not-send-it-your-account-already-linked

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------

